# Trade policy



## mrjolly (Aug 1, 2009)

after a long winded search of most insurers out there i finally got insured today.
motor trade policy with social domestic and pleasure.
me 32 years old + my mate 36 years old
i can insure virtually as many cars as i like including imports
fully comp on our own cars + any customers cars.
i need to road test lots of cars
cars on policy so far:
r32 gtr 
pulsar gtir
transit
audi a4
escort van
suburu legacy turbo
all for £1208 a year with service insurance brokers. 
we are allowed a indemnity limit of £15000 for each of our own motors and £30000 for customers.
i am aware that they will wriggle where it comes to modifications but i had the crack with them about that stating that most imports are modded they said there was no problem with the usual wheels, exhaust, filters etc but they did get twitchy where it comes to "engine performance mods" . 
so after getting quotes of around £5-6 k fully declaring every mod we knew about on the sky and the pulsar and still knowing the inurance will still try every trick in the book to get out of paying you an agreed value on the car we decided to go with the above policy, fully aware that we will not get top money for a total loss claim, but considering if we pay £5-6 k annualy twice we could have saved enough to but a spare car for both of us!.
anyone can be entitled to a trade policy, many of us need cover to drive other peoples cars , if you buy and sell a few cars on the side, do a few repairs or whatever , it can be a cost effective way to go.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I need one of these 

19
1 NCB
3 Points (TS10)

What are my chances? (lol, joke)

But i'm gutted you pay £600 less than me, for all those cars, and I drive around in a shitty little 1.4 ford escort TPFT!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

So do I need one


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd still be wary of the requirements of a trade policy. I'm pretty sure you cant claim with certain range of your home and you need to prove the cars are customers and not your own or families

Mook


----------

